# Having weird dreams of my EX. What does it mean?



## Houstondad (Jul 6, 2011)

I have started having dreams of my EX. Since being separated for a year and divorced now for 3 months, this is the first time I have found my EX in one of my dreams. Now, I don't have dreams very often anymore like I used to as a kid, but last night's was vivid.
She was suddenly back in town presumably living with her dad. She and I, the kids, her brother and her dad where all out for a walk in some park area. She was happy. And I was all confused to hell in the dream.
So what does it mean?!?
The only possible connection is that her brother told me that he heard from his dad that my EX is having trouble with her current BF.
Also, my son shared with me that the two of them fought and argued a lot where mommy would sleep in the basement.
I know my kids' counselor feels she will return more than likely when things don't work out for her. Could it be these recent discussions that have set the stage for my dreams?
Aside from the dreams, it's definitely not cool that my son had to watch mommy and her BF...oops I mean mommy's "best friend who shares rent with her" (that's what my kids were told) argue. 
Sorry about going off on a tangent there. So why the dreams? This was the second dream of her in the last several days. The first dream I barely remember what happened. Just that she was in it.

Well, about to go to sleep now. Looks like I might have set myself up for Round 3?


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

H-Dad,

How long were you two together?


----------



## lifeisnotsogood (Jun 11, 2012)

I'm not sure what it means, but whenever I have a dream about a woman, it makes me want her a little more. Maybe you miss her.


----------



## ing (Mar 26, 2011)

I have them too. All that history and it is suddenly cut off. I try and think of it as my unconscious doing the house cleaning. I am pretty much at the same stage as you.. 
Bloody sad.


----------



## Houstondad (Jul 6, 2011)

We were together 14 years. Married 12. Yeah, there are moments I find my self missing her...the OLD her. But fortunately, I quickly realize that the real her, right now is not the woman I married. And as far as I know, no dreams of her last night!


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

I had a therapist that just loved to analyze my dreams

I dropped her within a year

I get that your unconscious mind is trying to process information and buried memories and all of that fun stuff but ultimately it is much easier to interpret and process data from the waking world if you ask me.


----------

